# Color: Blanc Vintage / Crema Soft (Toy Loulou)



## EmmaPeel

Hello dears,

I have been looking for a Toy Loulou in a lighter shade with GHW for a while.

Today I got a call from my YSL store because they got a bag in „Crema Soft“ with GHW. As I thought I would find further informations online about this color I did not ask for a description.
Unfortunately I am not able to find a Toy Loulou in Crema Soft.

Did anybody already see this shade in real life? Is it the same as Blanc Vintage? How would you describe the color? More of a greyisch white? Or nude? Does it have yellow undertones?

I found some pictures of other SL bags in Crema Soft and on some of them it looks like vanilla. Additionally the Blanc Vintage looks quite similar on most pictures. Is it the same?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## EmmaPeel

I have been too curious so I drove an hour to the store today. 

The color is beautiful! I would describe it as a muted greyisch white with a barely noticeable shimmer.

Big love [emoji173]️


----------



## Jennshef

Omg so am I right they are but the same 
Creme has tan undertone
Blanc has white/grey tone 
Anyone know?


----------



## Jennshef

This is crema


----------



## Jennshef

Crema


----------



## Jennshef

This was blanc vintage.  I do think blanc is whiter with a grey undertone as crema has a beige white color


----------



## Grande Latte

I still can't tell the difference just from these modeling photos. If they were side by side, then maybe. 

But all the pictures look great though. YSL does subtle colors really well.


----------



## Jennshef

Grande Latte said:


> I still can't tell the difference just from these modeling photos. If they were side by side, then maybe.
> 
> But all the pictures look great though. YSL does subtle colors really well.


I know and agree I can’t tell either but in my mind I felt the blanc was whiter lol


----------



## Grande Latte

Jennshef said:


> I know and agree I can’t tell either but in my mind I felt the blanc was whiter lol



Fair enough. But these white YSL shades imo are so much better than pure white.


----------



## Jennshef

Omg so I ask neiman to price match saks sale and they said yes.  I go to the store a pick up the bag and check it out and the tag says crema they had a few out they said crema and I know a few days ago the tag said blanc vintage.  I asked her and she said no it’s crema and keeps saying the same thing ignoring the fact that when she showed me the bag last week it was blanc. Kinda pist me off.  So I don’t know if it is the same or not but now there stores only have crema and saks has crema and the Saint Laurent store has crema.  Here is my crema bag lol


----------



## Jennshef

Here is the bag


----------



## mssmelanie

Jennshef said:


> Here is the bag


It’s gorgeous!!!  I had to check my bag and it’s Crema also. Enjoy! And spray her with protectant!


----------



## Jennshef

mssmelanie said:


> It’s gorgeous!!!  I had to check my bag and it’s Crema also. Enjoy! And spray her with protectant!



Let me see your bag and which protectant did u use


----------



## mssmelanie

Jennshef said:


> Let me see your bag and which protectant did u use


I used the Collonil spray that was recommended by several members.


----------



## Grande Latte

mssmelanie said:


> I used the Collonil spray that was recommended by several members.



Nice bag. The color is very elegant and graceful. Love your outfits too.


----------



## mssmelanie

Thank you!   I’m very happy with the size.


----------



## Jennshef

You look beautiful.  Nice outfits. I have Apple garde as recommended on LV sites. I used it on my Gucci which has similar leather but thinking maybe to try a different one like what you used.  Did u spray and leave it or did you then wipe it down after the spray? How many coats did you use?


----------



## mssmelanie

Jennshef said:


> You look beautiful.  Nice outfits. I have Apple garde as recommended on LV sites. I used it on my Gucci which has similar leather but thinking maybe to try a different one like what you used.  Did u spray and leave it or did you then wipe it down after the spray? How many coats did you use?


Hi there! Thank you!   I have used Apple Garde Spray in the past and have been happy with that on LV bags as well. I ordered the Collonil because someone in the CHANEL forum said they used it on their light colored CHANELS. i definitely did at least 3 coats on the outside and inside flap. I waited a few hours in between and just wiped the hardware down after. It dried very nicely!


----------



## Jennshef

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Rockysmom

I tried on blanc white this weekend and loved it


----------



## craftybskt

Jennshef said:


> Here is the bag


Have you been happy with the "crema soft" color? More photos please!


----------



## Tulipifera

craftybskt said:


> Have you been happy with the "crema soft" color? More photos please!


Hi I posted the same question on this forum because I was looking for something with more of a grey tone. Happily, “crema soft“ as described by Neiman Marcus is an off white color with light greyish undertone. I don’t detect beige / yellow undertone at all. Here are some pics of the YSL bags I ordered (all from Neiman). On the WOC, I ordered 3 different colors to compare the shades IRL. According to Neiman, the colors are named crema soft, nude powder, and dark beige. I’m assuming these correlate to YSL’s blanc vintage, powder, and latte. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kdwilliamson84

Reviving this thread because I am in the same predicament trying to figure out the right color.


----------



## Marmotte

FYI Color comparison on Envelope bag




Crema Soft has grey/greenish undertone 
Both colors are not true whites


----------



## nsriva

Marmotte said:


> FYI Color comparison on Envelope bag
> View attachment 5142700
> View attachment 5142701
> 
> 
> Crema Soft has grey/greenish undertone
> Both colors are not true whites



Thanks for this!!! How are they holding up?  I am just wondering about how it'll wear long term.  I just loooove these whites but I am a klutz lol.


----------



## Marmotte

nsriva said:


> Thanks for this!!! How are they holding up?  I am just wondering about how it'll wear long term.  I just loooove these whites but I am a klutz lol.


Actually I only kept the envelope wristlet and returned the Medium Envelope bag as Crema Soft would not fit in my wardrobe at all (too cold toned)


----------



## Ellie87

I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to ask, did you find the blank vintage more warmed toned than the crema soft? I don’t know if it’s just my phone but I can’t seem to see a difference in the pics. Thanks!



Marmotte said:


> Actually I only kept the envelope wristlet and returned the Medium Envelope bag as Crema Soft would not fit in my wardrobe at all (too cold toned)


----------



## peonyrosecamelia

Ellie87 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to ask, did you find the blank vintage more warmed toned than the crema soft? I don’t know if it’s just my phone but I can’t seem to see a difference in the pics. Thanks!


I just bought the crema soft in the pebbled leather. It’s definitely a subtle shimmery ivory.  I have another leather YSL and bag style in the blac vintage and that one is more gray white. Try comparing them in store.


----------

